# baseball leagues in Minot?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I was wondering if there are leagues in Minot for adult baseball?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

NO.

You are going to be hard pressed to find any in north dakota. there are a few amature teams, but no real "leagues" that i know of.

You are better off putting a team together and attempting to get into tournaments in canada. More of a niche for that sort of thing up there for some reason.

On a positive note minot does have a pretty good fastpitch softball league. You could look at getting into that.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

when you say amature does that mean AA or something along those lines?
i dont think i can do softball even if its fast pitch, what leagues play in the canadian tournaments.?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Amature is not big in Nodak. I have played alot of amature here in and around jamestown but its not that big up there. Des Lacs had a team last yr, so did Mandan, Beaulah has a team, alot of teams in the 90's went to play up in canada in towns like weyburn and estavan. The state tourney is coming up soon and that is always in jamestown.

If you need any info to get a team going i can see what i can do for you just pm me. There always looking for teams to play in the state tourney.

ps i am kinda with you in the softball thing. I do play but only to fill my need for the competition.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I wont be looking to play until spring time, i hope there can be something put together. thanks for the info.


----------

